# humm.........



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Mine is like mucousy, but mine is really smelly and I have to change my underware about 4 times a day it can be that bad, it is worst the week before my period, but it seems to be a vicious cycle. What about using stuff from the drugstore....is that any good? I hate to think of the fact that I would have to have an examination by a doctor done!


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

You really should see your doctor having that much discharge and it being smelly. It could be a yeast infection (which is what the OTC remedies in the drugstores treat) or you could have a different type of infection which would require a prescription. Go to your doctor, please. It's better to have the exam, than to continue to suffer.


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I agree that you should get that checked out! Discharge with an odor indicates a problem.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, please see your dr!In the meantime, wearing pantyliners or even a thin pad if it's that bad will prevent the constant changing of underwear.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Vaginitis can also cause this which aparently many yeast infections are mistaken for. A doctor can tell you which one you have.


----------



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi, It sounds like bacterial vaginosis. Dont be embarrased. I went to the dr, I am pregnant and was having spotting, so she checks, takes a swab, and says all matter of fact" hmm...this has an odor, must be bacterial, heres some gel" no big deal at all!! she was not in the least shocked or embarrased, so I wasnt either. it happens. I had no symptoms though, didnt have a clue!!! go to the dr please. shannon


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I used to get embarrassed but then I thought about it and I know I am not their first patient. I'm sure they have dealt with a variety of things. I just kind of, hmm, I guess I use my own sort of cognitive therapy, I start daydreaming and thinking of what I have to do that day etc. Just focus your attention away from the exam, the more you start thinking about it the more awkward you feel.Good Luck. In the meantime if there is a wait to get in to see your doctor, you could always start taking Pribiotics. It may be a yeast infection, and that can take the edge off. Definitely see your doctor about it though.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah, I dunno I don't want to have an exam done because I have never had one done and all I hear is how horrible they are and I am really protective of that area of my body. It is just smelly a week before my period starts is when it gets bad the rest of the time I am pretty good. I dunno!


----------

